# SIL 62061 oder Pl 13849-1



## svenlieb (23 April 2011)

bin seit neuestem beauftragt die Risikobewertung durchzuführen. Habe dazu 2 Lehrgänge bei VDI besucht. Soweit auch das gröbste verstanden. Habe aber nochmal Fragen zu den Normen. 

Überall liest man das die 62061 nicht für hydraulische pneumatische oder mechanische Sicherheitsfunktionen geeignet ist. Kann mir mal jemand erklären wieso nicht ? Ich sehe keinen Grund warum ich nicht auch andere Sicherheitsfunktionen als elektrische mit SIL bewerten kann.

Dann habe ich noch eine Frage bezüglich der Bewertung. Wir haben ein fertiges Produkt und dieses wird in eine Zelle integriert und vom Roboter angesteuert. Also dieses Produkt hat nur Sensoren und Aktoren. Nun habe ich also keine sicherheitsrelevanten Komponenten an dem Produkt.
Kann ich den Kunden in die Pflicht nehmen und dessen sicherheitsrelevanten Komponenten mit SIL oder Pl in Zusammenhang mit unserem Produkt bewerten und in der Einbauerklärung vom Kunden diese sicherheitsrelevanten Komponenten fordern? Oder darf ich vom Kunden keine sicherheitsrelevanten Komponenten fordern und ich muss unser Produkt so ändern das egal wo es eingebaut wird den Normen SIL oder Pl entspricht?

Hoffe ich konnte mein Problem deutlich erklären und bekomme hier Hilfe.

mfg Sven


----------



## Tommi (23 April 2011)

Hallo, willkommen im Forum,



> Überall liest man das die 62061 nicht für hydraulische pneumatische oder mechanische Sicherheitsfunktionen geeignet ist. Kann mir mal jemand erklären wieso nicht ?


 
Soweit ich weiß, sollen beide Normen irgendwann zusammengelegt werden.
In der 13849 gibt es halt Beispiele für Hydraulik, Pneumatik, Elektrik und auch Algorithmen für Software. Die 62061 kenne ich inhaltlich nicht.



> Kann ich den Kunden in die Pflicht nehmen und dessen sicherheitsrelevanten Komponenten mit SIL oder Pl in Zusammenhang mit unserem Produkt bewerten und in der *Einbauerklärung* vom Kunden diese sicherheitsrelevanten Komponenten fordern?


 
Das ist doch gerade der Sinn der Einbauerklärung.
Oder habe ich die Frage nicht verstanden?
Was ist vertraglich vereinbart, wer ist der Systemintegrator (Generalunternehmer)?
Für Deinen eigenen Lieferumfang musst Du bis zu den vereinbarten Schnittstellen selbst geradestehen.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (23 April 2011)

noch ein Tipp:

mit der Funktion "Suchen" findest Du hier im Forum jede Menge 
Beiträge zum Thema... 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (23 April 2011)

> in seit neuestem beauftragt die Risikobewertung durchzuführen. Habe dazu 2 Lehrgänge bei VDI besucht. Soweit auch das gröbste verstanden. Habe aber nochmal Fragen zu den Normen.


 
Hier ist die Frage was machst Du Risikobeurteilung nach DIN EN ISO 12100 mit entsprechenden Risikominderungsmaßnahmen auch nach dieser Norm oder meinst Du eine Risikoeinschätzung z.B. nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1 Anhang A oder nach DIN EN 62061 Anhang A und danach eine Risikobewertung bzw. schon einmal davor.




> Überall liest man das die 62061 nicht für hydraulische pneumatische oder mechanische Sicherheitsfunktionen geeignet ist. Kann mir mal jemand erklären wieso nicht ? Ich sehe keinen Grund warum ich nicht auch andere Sicherheitsfunktionen als elektrische mit SIL bewerten kann.


 
Na weil die DIN EN 62061 
Funktionale Sicherheit sicherheitsbezogener elektrischer, elektronischer und programmierbarer elektronischer Steuerungssysteme abdeckt.
Und die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 auch andere Technologien wie Mechanik, Hydraulik und Pneumatik behandelt. Meine Meinung dazu habe ich schon hier geschrieben man sollte die schwächen der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 bearbeiten und die DIN EN 62061 dadurch ablösen. Die 13849-1 und auch 13849-2 sind Normen die man mit etwas Hintergrund wissen anwenden kann und der Basisparameter ist immer noch die Architektur der 954-1 nämlich die Kategorien. 




> Dann habe ich noch eine Frage bezüglich der Bewertung. Wir haben ein fertiges Produkt und dieses wird in eine Zelle integriert und vom Roboter angesteuert. Also dieses Produkt hat nur Sensoren und Aktoren. Nun habe ich also keine sicherheitsrelevanten Komponenten an dem Produkt.


 
Zur Erklärung, eine Sicherheitsfunktion beginnt man Sensor und endet am Aktor.
Also es kann durch aus sein, dass hier Deine Sensoren und Aktoren Bestandteil einer SF sind. 
Beispiel: an der von euch gelieferten unvollständigen Maschine finden gefährliche Bewegungen satt. Dies ermittelt Ihr bei der Risikobeurteilung nach DIN EN ISO 12100. Als muss z.B. als Risikominderungsmaßnahme mit entsprechender Aktorik ein sicherabgeschaltetes Moment erzeugt werden. Was bedeutet Deine Aktoren werden in der Sicherheitsfunktion nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1 bewertet und entsprechend dem vorher ermittelten PLr aufgebaut.




> Kann ich den Kunden in die Pflicht nehmen und dessen sicherheitsrelevanten Komponenten mit SIL oder Pl in Zusammenhang mit unserem Produkt bewerten und in der Einbauerklärung vom Kunden diese sicherheitsrelevanten Komponenten fordern? Oder darf ich vom Kunden keine sicherheitsrelevanten Komponenten fordern und ich muss unser Produkt so ändern das egal wo es eingebaut wird den Normen SIL oder Pl entspricht?


 

Bitte erkläre mal genauer den Zusammenhang!
Wenn Ihr eine unvollständige Maschine liefert und Dein Kunde diese in seine Maschine ein bauen muss dann kann er dies nur wenn Du Ihm mitteilst wie.


----------



## Safety (23 April 2011)

Hallo, hier mal ein Link dazu.
Zur Betriebsanleitung gibt es auch andere Meinungen.

http://www.maschinenbautage.eu/fileadmin/veroeffentlichungen/unvollstaendige_Maschinen.pdf


----------



## svenlieb (23 April 2011)

*Risikobewertung*

Hallo,
erstmal vorab allen vielen Dank für die schenllen Infos. Eine Frage zur Einbauerklärung hätte ich noch. Ich sage dem Kunden wie es eingebaut werden soll. Also schreibe ich dem Kunden die Sicherheitsteile vor und damit erkäre ich ihm das er einen bestimmten Level erreicht. Oder muss er danach den Level für seine Anlage selbst berechnen.

Sehe immer noch keinen plausiblen Grund warum man mit der 62061 keine Mechanik oder Hydraulik berechnen können soll. Was ist denn dabei die Schwieigkeit SIL dafür zu nehmen?


----------



## Safety (24 April 2011)

Hallo,
  eventuell hilft Dir das Kapitel 3 im BGIA Report 2008 weiter. Aber Vorsicht SIL ist nicht gleich SIL!
  Du musst bei einer unvollständigen Maschine eine Montageanleitung mitliefern hierzu findest Du im Netz jede Menge Informationen. 
  Also wie schon geschrieben wenn die Aktoren bzw. auch die Sensoren eine SF erfüllen sollen müssen Sie vom Maschinenhersteller auch berechnet werden.  Du musst jetzt beschreiben welche Bedingungen eingehalten werden müssen. Beispiel:
   welchen Filter Du für die Hydraulik vorschreibst welche Maximale Temperatur,  und auch den MTTFd bzw. B10d deiner Aktoren oder wenn vorhanden den PFH. Berechnen und endgültig bewerten kann nur der Maschinenbauer der alles zusammenbaut,  nur er kennt z.B. die Betätigungszyklen und Anforderungen  der  SF.


----------



## Tommi (24 April 2011)

svenlieb schrieb:


> Also schreibe ich dem Kunden die Sicherheitsteile vor und damit erkäre ich ihm das er einen bestimmten Level erreicht. Oder muss er danach den Level für seine Anlage selbst berechnen.


 
Also, davon ausgehend, daß Du vertragsgemäß das Schutzgitter nicht lieferst, teilst Du Deinem Kunden die Risikohöhe Deiner ungschützten Maschine mit (z.B. Tod, keine Möglichkeit auszuweichen, hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Unfalls). Diese Info muss er dann in seine Risikobeurteilung für die Gesamtzelle einfließen lassen und im Endeffekt die Steuerung sicherheitstechnisch auslegen.

So verstehe ich das nach den Infos, die hier vorliegen.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Andreas Koenig (27 April 2011)

... und wenn Du ganz gut bist und ISO 13849 anwendest, wass Du eigentlich tun solltest, wenn von der Anlage Gefährdungen ausgehen, die durch den SIL nicht abgedeckt sind, lieferst Du ihm Dein mit der Berechnungssoftware z.b. kostenlos mit Sistema (pilz kostet, Siemens geht nur online zu bearbeiten, manuell ist eher höhere Mathematik) erstelltes Projekt mit , so dass der Kunde noch seine Bauteile reinbaut und dann den endgültigen PL hat.

Ich schreibe in solchen Fällen, dass wir bis zu unserer Sicherheitsschnittstelle n den Klemmen am Sicherheitsschaltgerät den PL=x/Kat x (ggf. getrennt für verschiedene Gefährdungen/Energiearten) zertifizieren, der anderer Hersteller kann dann unsere Anlage in seiner Berechnung pauschal als "Hersteller zertifiziert...." eingeben. Das Hauptproblem ist aber meiner Meinung nach ohnehin nicht der PL oder SIL, sondern Konstruktions- und Montagefehler und andere Irrtümer des Kunden. Wir haben einige Tausend Maschinen gebaut, und Unfälle durch zufälliges Bauteilversagen traten eigentlich garnicht auf. Also möglichst exakt vorgeben, wie der Kunde Dein Teil einzubinden hat.....


----------

